# What kind of peacock is this?



## sim_plic_i_ty (Dec 15, 2009)

Some help please...

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5363/img2789o.jpg


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hybrid 'Peacock"... they sell them under different names, there is no "correct" name. They are Mbuna mixed with non-Mbuna, nobody is sure what species actually make up the hybrid

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## sim_plic_i_ty (Dec 15, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen fry of these where there is a throw back to something very 
'red shoulder" in appearance.

the ones i had , the males got to 6 inches and quite dominant over the other peacocks in tank.

have had names like "strawberry prime" and Dragons blood" here.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree, these fish are often way too agressive to keep with true Aulonocara and are much better suited to a mbuna tank in my experience.


----------



## cbryan1976 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dragon's blood for sure, but I've found the opposite to the above, mine was quite placid compared to the red rubin in the tank with him. Have found the redder firefish variety to be even more peaceful... but that just shows how individual fish can be I guess...


----------

